# How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (56K beware)



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

I recently sold my ECS Race N75 to a fellow Vortexer so I decided to make instructions on how to change it out. Since I know many have questions on how to change it out, I did this write up for everyone. This is one of the easy things to do on this car..
As always, use these instructions are your own risk. You know your capabilities. I will not be responsible to any damages done to your vehicle. 
With that said, here we go........
This is how the N75 will look in the engine bay. Note the circled hose clamps. I have hose clamps because my N75 has been removed before. If your N75 has never been touched, you will have "One-time" hose clamps. They are a female puppy dog to remove. Sit tight...








Here is a picture of a "one-time" hose clamp. The one pictured is identical to the ones on the N75. You will need to remove two of them.








There are two ways to remove the One-time clamps. You can either break the "loop" part of the clamp with strong tin snips or use a Dremel with a cutting disc. That's what I did. It's like putting a hot knife through butter. WARNING!!: If you go the Dremel route, be super careful and have a steady hand. You might slip and nick a hose or something. Make sure you wear protective glasses.
Note: This picture is for reference only. This is NOT the clamp to cut. Cut the ones on the N75.








With the one-time clamps removed, you can now pull the hoses off that were held on by the clamps. You will have to twist and pull to get them off.
















Next is to remove the wiring harness. Squeeze on the tabs that are circled and pull the harness off.
















Once the harness if removed, move it out of the way. Now this is pretty much the last step of the N75 removal process. The bottom part of the N75 is held on by a reusable spring type clamp that has to be squeeze with pliers. Squeeze them with pliers and twist the entire N75 unit up and off. 
























Here's the entire N75 removed.








Reinstallation is the reverse process. You will obviously use hose clamps to reattach the hoses back onto the N75.
There you have it. Good luck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by hungalicious at 4:18 PM 5-24-2003_


----------



## AWW1.8T (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

Good Job!


----------



## RetroGTI (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (AWW1.8T)*

Thanks for the great write up


----------



## scobGTI (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (RetroGTI)*

Thanks, that is extremely well done.


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (scobGTI)*

Thanks for the write up....however, anyone that can't figure out how to replace this valve should not be under the hood.


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (BoostMiser)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks for the write up....however, anyone that can't figure out how to replace this valve should not be under the hood.[HR][/HR]​
Cough...splutter...


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (Srexy)*

Same concept goes with the removal and installation of a DV. It's super easy yet many don't know how to do it. It's all part of the learning process.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostMiser (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's all part of the learning process [HR][/HR]​agreed...free bump


[Modified by BoostMiser, 4:23 PM 2-21-2003]


----------



## 1.8fla (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the writeup
whyd you decide to sell your n75 though?


----------



## Ucjatt76 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve*

What does the N75 valve do anyways? and what would an aftermarket one improve?


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (Ucjatt76)*

you just earned a link in the FQ.
props bro


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

is it hard to remove/install?? take long?


----------



## MEDoc (Feb 7, 2002)

Nice pics Hung








Good job!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... very very detailed (I like the removing part of the one time clamp







)


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

Your write was useful in helping me install my race N75 from ECS Tuning. I had to change three OEM clamp instead of two like your write up. I used a small flathead screwdriver and needlenose pliers to remove to OEM clamp because I did not have a dremel. Again, thanks.


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

nice..


----------



## Kakarot (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (Ucjatt76)*

That's what I want to know. When I search it only gives me FS posts.


----------



## 01BORA (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

seems simple enough... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (01BORA)*

Hung, could you update the pictures?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

good write up...but get the pictures working.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_good write up...but get the pictures working.

I think this post was "raised from the dead"


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nutdotnet)*

do you really need pictures?
I mean, find the n75 valve, disconnect wiring connector, cut off the three one-time-use clamps, pull it out, and install new one with new clamps...


----------



## Whatever (May 30, 2001)

I bought a N75 J valve from someone here on the vortex. When I went to reinstall the valve, the connection for the wiring harness was facing the opposite direction as the stock one. This was with putting the long end down, just like the stock one. I can't see the pics so I don't know if this is normal or not. It's a bit of a stretch to get the harness hooked back up.


----------



## doros01 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Whatever)*

Pics are not shown. Just when you need the info...


----------



## D-Prest (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (doros01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doros01* »_Pics are not shown. Just when you need the info...








, thats because the post is over 2 years old.


----------



## Nixom (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

I need pictures 
please repiar link or all pictures 

thx people


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (Nixom)*

If you do a search for n75 you'll most likely come up with a whack of pictures for where it is...


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (flanders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_If you do a search for n75 you'll most likely come up with a whack of pictures for where it is...

easy to find pics of what the n75 looks like, but not where it is


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

Please post pictures with this DIY. Thank you.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (TheWolfsburg)*

it's really not intensive. do you know what the valve looks like? it's located in your intake plumbing to the turbo.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_it's really not intensive. do you know what the valve looks like? it's located in your intake plumbing to the turbo.

Yes, but I would like clarification on the installation of a "H" as opposed to a "J". I was reading somewhere about how one of them is to be installed in a reverse position or something like that. The addition of this discussion to this thread, and maybe some pics would be great. Thanks


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (TheWolfsburg)*

this DIY is from 2003....


----------



## vwolfz1 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (Shamrock)*

i want to install this boost controller on my 02' 1.8T, can nebody help???


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (hungalicious)*

Can someone please fix the broken images? I'd like to see the overview.


----------



## PeteNc03Wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: How to: removal/installation of N75 valve (Mlarivie)*

This is about all you need. Here is the N-75 valve, mine is stock. Undo the three clips, unclip the power connection, and replace.


----------



## ivan6479 (Dec 2, 2009)

*ECS N75 Valve*

Hi I had a quick question for you. I am putting a K04 Turbo in my car and I was planning on replacing the stock N75 with the ECS RACE N75, but I noticed you took yours out of your car so I was just wondering why? Did you install something else instead? Did it not perform as well as the OEM one? I was just curious because if there is a better option for me then I would rather do that. My car is tiptronic and its not chipped or anything like that. Pretty much everything is stock besides the new turbo I am putting in due to the last one going out on me. Well sorry to ramble on, but any advice on this would be much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

next thing we'll have a diy for opening your car door


----------



## 04'GTI (Mar 2, 2007)

i would never think i would be asking a question like this but i just received a free race valve from a friend and when i went to go put it in the orientation of the valve was different when putting the valve in the same way...The stock valve's long nipple entered the intake side, but the race one when placedd into the same orientation is opposite of the intake ...wtf mate?


----------



## 04'GTI (Mar 2, 2007)

anyone please..


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

04'GTI said:


> i would never think i would be asking a question like this but i just received a free race valve from a friend and when i went to go put it in the orientation of the valve was different when putting the valve in the same way...The stock valve's long nipple entered the intake side, but the race one when placedd into the same orientation is opposite of the intake ...wtf mate?


 I don't think you received a 'race' valve (H valve), but yet a J valve. And yes, the orientation on the J valve is different from stock.


----------



## 04'GTI (Mar 2, 2007)

so should i install with the long nipple into the intake then on the j valve even though of the opposite orientation?


----------



## importtek (Aug 25, 2010)

what is that part that says freedom designs? my stock one when you apply vacumn to the top vacumn port with a test gauge will not hold vac. it is supposed to isn't it?? thanks


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

importtek said:


> what is that part that says freedom designs? my stock one when you apply vacumn to the top vacumn port with a test gauge will not hold vac. it is supposed to isn't it?? thanks


That's the Diverter Valve. Sounds like your stock DV has crapped out.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

for folks who stumble on this thread since it turns up as the #1 result on google for n75 valve location... i just found this. 

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng70.shtml


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

If you have pictures for this, post them in here and I will add them to the OP

:thumbup:


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

05 thread brought back to life  

anybody willing to update with pics and INFO of the n75 and its purpose? 
that would be great!:thumbup:


----------

